# 2012 Shallow Stalker 20v



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2012 Shallow Stalker 20v being pushed by a Evinrude 130hp ETEC (222 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS7 GPS/FF w/Sonic Hub stereo system, Minn Kota 80lb trolling motor w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Power Pole 8ft Pro Series II, CMC electric jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, fixed trim tabs, transom livewell, rear battery box, removable rear livewell, lean post w/fixed backrest – rod holders & fold down footrest, igloo marine cooler, tackle storage, center console w/canvas T-Top & aluminum rod holders, cooler basket w/igloo cooler, bow storage boxes, anchor locker w/anchor package & navigation lights.

Pretty well-equipped Shallow Stalker 20v 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about a Warranty!! Priced at $26,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

